# 0-40V messen mit 0-10V S7 karte



## Markus (21 Januar 2005)

hi,

ich muss mit einer s7 eine spannung von 0-40V messen, da die karte nur 0-10V kann dachte ich an eine spannungsteiler mit 3:1

nun meine frage, wie groß sollten die widerstände sein? bzw. wie sieht das mit dem innenwiderstand der karte aus?

was hat so eine karte für einen innenwiederstand?

ich verwende eine 8x12bit karte (bestellnummer habe ich grad nicht)


wenn man den unteren (kleineren) widerstand der schaltung und den paralellen innenwiderstand der karte als einen widerstand sieht, muss ich doch nur einen widerstand vor die karte schalten der 3x so groß ist wie der innenwiderstand?

oder is da ein denkfehler?

oder gibts was cooleres als olle widerstände?

auflösung von 0,5V ist ausreichend, genauer natürlich besser...


danke!


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Januar 2005)

hallo,
hier auszug von einer sm 331 2ai: von 80mv bis 1000mv 10mega ohm
2,5 v bis 10v 100kilo ohm.
nun zum spannungsteiler: von der ein widerstandslösung würde ich abstand nehmen, zerstörungsgefahr für die baugruppe.
also 2 widerstände extern und den eingang mit einer z-diode absichern, spannungsteiler mit 3 widerständen ist sicher bekannt. die z-diode ist für den fall das die masse mal fehlt oder bei überspannung.

mfg
dietmar


mit dem lötkolben heiss und schwer geht es über die armen transistoren her. :lol:


----------



## edi (21 Januar 2005)

Hallo

schau doch mal bei Knick vorbei www.knick.de.

Vielleicht nützt dir der Vari Trans P27000 etwas .

edi


----------



## Zottel (22 Januar 2005)

Ich glaube, daß es nichts besseres als einen Spannungsteiler gibt:
Wenn was immer du davor oder dazwischen schaltest die Verbindung zur Masse verliert, liegt die volle Spannung über den Innenwiderstand der jeweiligen Schaltung an.
Du kannst  einen PNP-Transistor nehmen, der die Spannung zur Analogbaugruppe freischaltet, wenn seine Basis über einen Widerstand nach Masse negative B-E Spannung bekommt. Verfälscht aber die Messung.
Oder du versorgst einen OP-Amp aus +12. -12 Volt und stellst die Verstärkung auf 1/4 ein. (Wird wohl 2 inverter brauchen).. Du kannst Schutzdioden vor den Eingang der Baugruppe packen, damit dort nicht -12 V anliegen können. Was, wenn die Masse der Diode unterbrochen ist?
Wenn dir an deiner Baugruppe liegt, nimm einen Spannungsteiler und Schutzdioden (12-V Z-Diode.) schließe die Masse der Diode an eine andere Masseklemme an. Dann müßten schon 2 Masseverbindugen unterbrochen sein, bevor was passieren kann.


----------

